# Prevue Hendryx Black Feisty Ferret Cage vs. Critter Nation



## AnimeRats96 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hello!

So, i am sure some of you have seen me around. I am new to owner rats and want to take in new information as much as I can. 

Currently, my two rat boys live in the You & Me Rat Manor. I know they can be in the cage for the rest of their lives, but I would really like something bigger eventually. I was on Amazon and was looking for good cages to buy. The Feisty Ferret cage came up as one of them. I saw people were using them for their rats as well. Does anyone own or have owned this cage? Is it a good cage?

Now, let's slid on over to the Critter Nation. I know this is the cage a lot of people have. It's just a bit expensive for me. 

Both of these cages look good, but is the Critter Nation the best of them both?


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Only problem you might have with the feisty ferret cage is that the bar spacing is too wide for smaller rats. I love Critter Nations personally. Martins cages are also wonderful highly-regarded cages. Usually people like one or the other- Critter Nations or Martins. I recommend the 680 or 695. But you gotta be sure you get them in powder-coated!


----------



## AnimeRats96 (Jul 8, 2017)

Wow, the Martins cages are really nice. Never heard of them before. Also, what is powder-coated?For the Critter Nation single story, is that ok for two rats? How much more can I fit it in?


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I keep four girls in my single CN atm. However, I wouldn't go above 5, and even that's a bit of a stretch. Most cage calculators say a SCN can house up to 6 rats, but I'd stick to 4-5 at most.


Both my younger girls and my older girls all adore the cage, and its very easy to decorate and clean. I really love my CN, it's my favorite cage so far!


Powder coated simply means that the metal bars of the cage have been coated with a certain finish that protects the bars. If your cage bars aren't powder coated, your cage will stink like crazy, as the bars will absorb odor. CN's have coated bars, which is definitely necessary when keeping rats.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

The Feisty Ferret cage is cheaper than a Critter Nation because it's actually a lot less cage. When you look at pictures online, it looks like it would be the same size as the Critter Nation but it's actually quite a bit smaller. It's actually closer in size to the single unit Critter Nation (which is cheaper).

I think the size of the Feisty Ferret is great for a few rats but there are a bunch of other things that I don't like. Coffeebean already mentioned that juvenile and smaller female rats will be able to squeeze right through the bars of the cage, but the fact that the bars are vertical isn't great either. It's harder for rats to climb around in this cage. Also, it has a metal grated floor with a pull-out pan (not ideal). The full front of the Feisty Ferret doesn't open up, there are only doors on one side.

Like Shadow <3 said, the single unit Critter Nation is plenty big for a few rats. It's an awesome cage. It's a little low so you have to bend over or kneel down every time you open the doors. With a double unit, accessing your rats from the top unit is a little easier.

I've never owned a Martin's cage but I made one of my own based off of their design and I absolutely love it. I actually like it much more than my Critter Nation. I would highly recommend a Martin's or a Critter Nation.


----------

